# MSI GT70H-75X2817B oder ASUS G75VW-T1369VW!?



## Drina84 (14. Dezember 2012)

Wunderhschönen guten Tag,

wie Ihr bereits der Überschrift entnehmen könnt, wollen wir uns einen Desktopersatz zulegen wegen Platzmangels des zweiten Rechners.. 

Wir haben lange gesucht und viele Tests etc gelesen aber leider können wir uns immer noch nicht entscheiden welches NB wir nehmen sollten/würden. Da Ihr euch bestimmt besser auskennt als wir es tuen, hoffe ich das Ihr uns da behilflich sein könntet und uns aufzeigt welche Nachteile/Vorteile die jeweiligen da haben.

Die Zwei die wir uns bis jetzt rausgesucht haben, wären die folgenden: 

- MSI GT70H-75X2817B
Unsere Meinung: Tick bessere Hardware anscheinend verbaut aber dafür wohl nen 0815 Gehäuse?! 

-ASUS G75VW-T1369VW
Unsere Meinung: Zwar wohl n Tick schlechtere Hardware als der oben genannte aber dafür ein schickes Design, wohl leise und die Lüftung geht nach hinten direkt raus?!

Ich hoffe was von euch zu lesen und danke im vorraus schon. 

LG
Drina

EDIT: Der MSI hat ja auch ne Hybridplatte mit SSD + HDD? Heist dies das es eine komplette Einheit ist oder einzeln verbaut ist? 
EDIT2: Wie schauts mit dem Aufrüsten bei beiden aus? Wäre dies iwie dann möglich? RAM, SSD einbauen usw?


----------



## Drina84 (14. Dezember 2012)

oder evtl hab ihr noch andere Vorschläge für uns?!


----------



## Alex555 (14. Dezember 2012)

hier mal ein Test zum MSI: MSI GT70H-75X2817B im Test Sparpaket – High-End-Gaming mit Stromspartechnik zum Einstiegspreis auf notebookjournal.de 
Zu dem Asus konnte ich ncihts finden, wenn du die beiden notebooks verlinken würdest wäre das sehr gut.
Wenn das ASUS wirklich nur eine GTX 660M hat (auch eine GTX 670M ist nicht viel besser), dann wäre dieses deutlich langsamer als die GTX 675MX. 
Das MSI Barebone sieht zwar nicht allzu hochwertig aus, wird jedoch von einigen Herstellern verwendet, zudem kooperieren einige namhafte hersteller mit msi wie Steelseries (tastatur mit beleuchtung) und Dynaudio (Lautsprecher). 
Das einzige in was ich das ASUS besser sehe ist die Lautstärke und die Kühlung.
Das MSI wird sehr viel schneller sein (GTX 670M ist noch FERMI), aber auch definitiv lauter. 
Dazu kommen die Gruselgeschichten über den Asus Support, bei denen man fast Albträume bekommt  
Ich würde das MSI nehmen!


----------



## Drina84 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich danke dir erstmal für deine Antwort!

Leider habe ich zum Asus auch kein direkten Test gelesen, sondern auf Amazon die Beurteilungen angeschaut, da wir selber keinen Test davon bzw genau von dem gefunden haben. 

Wie ich den Benchmark gerade gesehen habe, könnte man ja relativ auf "hohen" Grafikeinstellungen damit spielen. Mich verwundert nur die Aussage, das die 660m und 670m sich nicht viel nehmen. Im Saturn hatte man uns beraten und gesagt, das genau die 660 & 670m unserer Desktopvariante der 560TI gleich kommt.. Wie darf ich dann die Leistung der 675M vergleichen? 

Das NB ist vorwiegend für meinen Mann, der öfters mal weg ist und dann im Hotel natürlich alles relativ hoch und gut spielen möchte.. reicht dafür also das MSI Notebook aus?


----------



## Drina84 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hier hab mal zumindest die Daten bzw es ist glaub ich sogar ein anderes model:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus+notebooks/gaming/asus+g75vx+t4020h+notebook

Wie stehts da mit der Grafikkarte? 670MX.. reicht diese aus um die Games auf hoch zumindest zu zocken usw oder sollte man sich doch für das MSI entscheiden?


----------



## Alex555 (14. Dezember 2012)

Drina84 schrieb:


> Hier hab mal zumindest die Daten bzw es ist glaub ich sogar ein anderes model:
> 
> ASUS G75VX-T4020H Notebook (43cm (17,3“); 8GB RAM; 750GB HDD; BluRay, Windows 8) bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Wie stehts da mit der Grafikkarte? 670MX.. reicht diese aus um die Games auf hoch zumindest zu zocken usw oder sollte man sich doch für das MSI entscheiden?


 
Die GTX 660M ist bereits die neue Architektur, die GTX 670M noch die alte, angestaubte Fermi. 
DIE GTX 670MX und 675M unterscheiden sich durch die Speicherbandbreite und die Taktrate. 
In 3D Mark 11 ist die GTX 675MX fast doppelt so schnell (im durchschnitt) wie die GTX 660M. 
In Far Cry 3 ist die GTX 670MX ca 40% schneller als die GTX 660M. In den meisten Spielen ist dieser Unterschied zwar geringer, aber ich würde WEDER eine GTX 660M noch eine GTX 670M nehmen.
Falls das ASUS eine GTX 670MX hat, wäre das gut. 
Unter einer GTX 670MX würde ich nicht gehen, die GTX 660M ist zu langsam, die GTX 670M zu alt. 
Wenn du wirklich nur auf Leistung aus bist, würde ich weiterhin das MSI nehmen.
Wenn du aber ein leises und schnelles Notebook suchst, dann vllt. das ASUS mit GTX 670MX.


----------



## Drina84 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnte also das Asus mit der GTX 670mx nehmen aber ned den mit der GTX 670m und ansonsten das MSI mit der GTX 675mx also das X muss dastehen bei beiden ne?  sry wenn ich so deppert fragen sollte..

Wie istn der unterschied zwischen der 670mx und 675mx? So gravierend das sich lohnt? 

Uns macht halt das Design des Asus an aber natürlich möchten wir auch ne super Leistung


----------



## Alex555 (14. Dezember 2012)

Drina84 schrieb:


> Ich könnte also das Asus mit der GTX 670mx nehmen aber ned den mit der GTX 670m und ansonsten das MSI mit der GTX 675mx also das X muss dastehen bei beiden ne?  sry wenn ich so deppert fragen sollte..
> 
> Wie istn der unterschied zwischen der 670mx und 675mx? So gravierend das sich lohnt?
> 
> Uns macht halt das Design des Asus an aber natürlich möchten wir auch ne super Leistung


 
Sowohl die 670MX als auch die 675MX sind gut. 
Die 675MX hat eine höhere Speicherbandbreite (256 : 192) und ist höher getaktet. 
Wenn es dir nicht auf jedes FPS ankommt kannst du auch zur 670MX greifen, die 670M ist zu alt und deutlich langsamer!


----------



## Drina84 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja und Nein, es kommt auf die Ausmaße des unterschieds an  
Wenn es wahrlich sichtbar besser ist, würden wir evtl die Leistung vor dem Design vorziehen (mal abgesehen von der kuhlleistung des Asus)..

Gibt es den ne bestimme Seite im internet, wo man sich evtl verschiedene Benchmarks etc anschauen könnte?  

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der CPU aus bei den Modellen? Brauchbar? Ausreichend? 
Bestehen bei beiden Aufrüstungmöglichkeiten?

Eine schwere Entscheidung wie ich Grad merke ; (


----------



## phila_delphia (14. Dezember 2012)

Drina84 schrieb:


> Im Saturn...


 
Tut mir Leid, nimm es nicht persönlich, ich mag den Saturn, aber im Notebook-Segment würde ich moch dort nicht beraten lassen. Eine Gute Übersicht der Grafikkarten mit einem Haufen (Spiele-)Benchmarks findest Du hier.

Vergleich mobiler Grafikkarten - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Eine 660m würde ich Dir bei nem Full-HD-Panel sicher nicht empfehlen. Preis Leistungs mäßig bist Du mit der 7970m sicher am allerbesten beraten, wenn Du so viel erübrigen kannst.

Schau Dir mal bei mysn.de die P702 Reihe an. Mit einem 3630qm und einer 7970m mit ein bisschen Extras kommst Du auch bei um die 1599 raus und hast im Vergleich zu MSI noch das bessere Gehäuse.

Grüße

Phila



P.S.: 





Drina84 schrieb:


> Gibt es den ne bestimme Seite im internet, wo man sich evtl verschiedene Benchmarks etc anschauen könnte?


 
Für die GPUs - vergleiche den Link oben.



Drina84 schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit der CPU aus bei den Modellen? Brauchbar? Ausreichend?


 
Ein 3610qm und erst recht ein 3630qm würden Dir sicher reichen! Vgl. hier: Intel Core i7 3630QM Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ



P.P.S.: Hier mal ein Rechenbeispiel... Mit diesem Rechner solltest Du gut gerüstet sein. Für 50€ mehr kannst Du Dir auch die 675MX holen (Stromsparen mit Optimus und so...).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drina84 (14. Dezember 2012)

Herzlichen dank dafür! 
Wir werden uns dort mal umsehen und uns vor kauf nochmal melden 

Danke nochmals und bis dann (gleich)

Edit: 7970m ist vergleichbar mit der 670?

EDIT2: Kann bei dem Model P722 unter mysn.de nicht die 675MX einbauenn lassen oder is die einfach nit bei enen in der Konfi eingetragen? Der P722 würde uns auch gefallen 
EDIT3: Ist die 7970M Leistungsfähiger als die 675MX? Da alle Werte außer den Tests bei 3d Mark 05/06 besser sind als bei der Nvidia Karte.. Wir haben nur so nen Vorurteil gegen ATI. Da wir eine Desktopvariante hatten und mit der nur Probs hatten 
EDIT4:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir können uns grad anhand der Spiele Benchmarks nicht entscheiden welche Grafikkarte wir nehmen sollen.. Da zb bei BF3 die ATI besser abschneided als die Nvidia und umgekehrt genau so.. bissal zu hoch gerade -.- welche sollten wir nun nehmen?

Würden uns über Vorschläge sehr freuen


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Dezember 2012)

Holla!

Also. Bei ATI und nVidia wird das immer ein Kopf an Kopf rennen bleiben. Ich würde sagen Augen zu und durch. Fakt ist, dass ATI das beste FPS/€ Verhältnis hat. Von ein paar Frames würde ich mcih nicht ablenken lassen. Die nvidia 675mx bietet den Optimus Vorteil. Das bedeutet, dass sie im "Desktopbetrieb" komplett abschaltet und daher Strom spart. Wenn Mobilität für Dich irrelevant ist, dann nimm die 7970m.

Wegen des P722 - dies ist die neue Version des Clevo Barebone, deshalb werden hier vielleicht noch nicht alle Grafikkarten angeboten, das sollte sich aber demnächst ändern. Melde Dich einfach beim mysn Support und frage direkt nach.

Grüße

Phila


----------



## Drina84 (15. Dezember 2012)

Mobilität ist komplett irrelevant für uns ja
Das Notebook dient als Desktopersatz und wird wenn überhaupt, dann nur in ein Hotel etc mitgenommen

Sprich, würdest du uns die ATI empfehlen wegen der Leistung und die nvidia wegen dem Stromsparmodus?  

Werde mich heute mal mit mysn in Verbindung setzten.. mit denen machen wir auch nichts verkehrt bezüglich Gehäuseverarbeitung, Support, keine noname Teile verbaut usw? 

LG und danke

EDIT: Anfrage an mysn ist raus! Tut mir leid, wenn ich grad wieder das gleiche fragen sollte aber ich bin grad bissal verwirrt wegen der Graka.. ist deine Aussage mit fps/€ verhätniss positiv der Leistung ATI gutzuschreiben oder nur des Preises? Die max Leistung sollte es einfach sein hehe  ja ich weiß, das sagt und fragt wohl jeder hier, der ned so viel Ahnung hat und ich möchte auch ned deppert dastehen  Tute mir leid

EDIT2: Wie gerade gelesen habe, haben viele User Probleme mit der ATI bzw bereuen anscheinend den Kauf? >klick hier<
Stimmt dies?


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Dezember 2012)

Hi Drina84!

Frag ruhig. Die Frage ist völlig berechtigt. Ich habe mich da auch nicht ganz deutlich ausgedrückt. Hier die ausführliche Antwort: Momentan _teilen_ sich die 7970m und die 680m die mobile _Leistungskrone_ (im Schnitt sind sie gleich schnell, aber in unterschiedlichen Spielen weichen die Ergebnisse Treiberbedingt leicht ab). Gleichzeitig ist diese Grafikkarte aber etliche € günstiger als die nur zweitstärkste nVidia Grafikkarte. Das heißt:_ Sowohl Absolut als auch relativ ist das FPS/€ Verhältnis bei der ATI am Besten._

Vgl. hierzu die ausführliche Gegenüberstellung der beiden Grafikkarten: Test GeForce GTX 680M vs. Radeon HD 7970M - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Nivdia kann im Unterschied zu ATI bei den Zusatzfunktionen (wie Stromsparen, Hitzeeffizienz, Übertaktung) punkten. Ob das den Preisunterschied von der 7970m auf die 680m von mehreren hunder Euro rechtfertigt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden... (Ich habe mir - aus Mobilitätgesichtspunkten - die nVidia geholt).

Mit mysn machst Du aus meines Sicht nicht nur nichts falsch, sondern alles richtig. Ich habe mein 2. Gerät von ihnen. Dazwischen war ich bei einem anderen Anbieter. Der hat mir ein kaputtes Gerät geliefert, dass ich dann bei mysn reparieren lies, da der Support der - mittlerweile eingegangenen - Konkurrenz sich wochenlang nicht gemeldet hat.

Liebe Grüße

Phila


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Dezember 2012)

Drina84 schrieb:


> EDIT2: Wie gerade gelesen habe, haben viele User Probleme mit der ATI bzw bereuen anscheinend den Kauf? >klick hier<
> Stimmt dies?


 
Gib mal "Probleme GTX 680m" bei Google ein...

Was ich damit sagen will. Du findest immer Leute, bei denen etwas nicht tut. Oft hat das nicht einmal was mit der Grafikkarte selbst zu tun, sondern mit dem aktuellen Treiber, oder manchmal auch mit dem Bios. Manchmal auch schlicht, weil ein Spiel oder eine Anwendung eben nicht für diese spezielle Karte abgestimmt ist (das ist bei mit gerade bei MechWarrior Online der Fall - alles rennt, aber diese Spiel scheitert immer wieder an der 30PFS Hürde - so geht es 4 meiner Freunden mit nVidias neuem Kepler Chip und ist aus meiner Perspektive damit ganz klar ein Optimierungsproblem von Seiten der Softwareentwickler)

Und weil einer in einem Forum schreibt: "Fast jeder bereut den Kauf der ATI" würde ich mich nicht irre machen lassen. Wie viele Leute kennt er wohl, dass er so eine umfassende Aussage begründet treffen kann?! Ich hab Freunde, die hassen nVidia wie andere den FC Bayern, aber was heißt das schon. Und selbstverständlich ist es umgekehrt genau so. Davon würde ich mich nicht zu sehr beeindrucken lassen. Nach umfänglicher Recherche suche ich mir das Produkt, dass meinen Wünschen entspricht (und das ich gerade noch bezahlen kann ). Welches Logo drauf steht, ist mir dabei Wurst.

Liebe Grüße

Phila


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (15. Dezember 2012)

Du könntest dir bei mysn.com oder hawkforce ein NB konfigurieren.


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja, der Service bei Hawkforce soll auch gut sein, soweit ich gehört habe.

Persönliche Erfahrungen habe ich da aber leider nicht.

Grüße

Phila


----------



## Drina84 (15. Dezember 2012)

Wie ich sehe, sogar ich sehe ist die 7970 in manchen Spielen sogar schneller als die GTX680M?  Das überrascht mich nun schon a bissal! Doch noch ne Frage: Wo liegt den der Unterschied zwischen der 7970 im Alienware und der im Schenker? Oo 

Da wir das NB Stationär verwenden und er kaum iwo hin mitgenommen wird (außer mein Mann ist mal wieder auf Geschäftsreisen) könnten wir die 7970M nehmen, da das NB so oder so dauernt am Netz stecken wird?! 

Wie schauts den aus mit den Problemchen der Karte (siehe geposteten Link von mir oben)


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Dezember 2012)

Zu den Problemen: Vergleiche gern, was ich oben geschrieben habe!



phila_delphia schrieb:


> Post #15


 
Der Unterschied zum Alienware ist vor allem das Gehäuse. Das von AW blinkt schön in allen Farben (wird jetzt zu Weihnachten gerne genommen) und ist sehr schwer und massiv. Mir persönlich gefällt das nicht; denn ich nutze das NB auch geschäftlich und da soll es schön dezent sein.

Der Preis ist auch ein Unterschied. Die AW sind bei ähnlicher Konfig in der Regel >500€ teuerer. Vgl: Test: Alienware M17x R4 mit Radeon HD 7970M

Grüße


----------



## Drina84 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich meinte nicht ansich das Alienware sondern die 7970 im Alienware, die in den Benchmarks besser abschneidet als die 7970 im Schenker? Oo das irritiert mich grad a bissal


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Dezember 2012)

Hm... Deine Angaben erscheinen mit ein bißchen vage; denn: Haben beide Geräte den gleichen Prozessor? Beide den gleichen Treiber für die Grafikkarte? Beide gleich schnelles Ram verbaut? Auf welchen Test beziehst Du Dich da?

Grüße

Phila


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Dezember 2012)

Wie Du am - exemplarischen - Benchmark und Spiel Beispiel sehen kannst (vgl. die Grafiken) kommt es nicht nur auf die Grafiikarte sondern auch auf die Kombination mit dem Prozessor u.A. an. In den Beispielen, die ich gewählt habe liegt nun das Clevo von mysn vorne, was wohl vor allem mit dem schnelleren Prozessor (bzw. im Fall des p502) auch mit der Treiberversion zu tun haben dürfte.

Und natürlich lassen sich auch in die andere Richtung Beispiele finden... Da kommt dann Alienware wieder besser weg.

Gruß Phila




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drina84 (15. Dezember 2012)

Die Frage ist nun: Welche CPU sollte ich zur ATI Grafikkarte nehmen um die Leistung nochmals zu maximieren? 

Ich kann leider momentan ned zusammenstellen, da ich in der Arbeit bin aber ich hoffe das wir hier die Perfekte Konfi finden werden und dann wird das Teil auch bestellt


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Dezember 2012)

Die Prozessorübersicht, die ich weiter vorn verlinkt habe, sollte hier eine Hilfe sein. Die meisten Spiele, sind klar grafikkartenlimitiert. Bei Multiplayerspielen wird der Prozessor wichtiger. Wie erwähnt sollte der 3630qm schon sehr in Ordnung sein!

Ich selbst hab mir den 3740 gegönnt. Er übertrifft das Topmodell des Vorjahres (2960xm) noch um 5-10%. Mit diesem bin ich (benötige ihn beruflich immer wieder zur Audiocodierung) hochzufrieden. 

Liebe Grüße

Phila


----------



## Drina84 (15. Dezember 2012)

Verzeih aber wo? Oo
Hab wohl den Überblick verloren anscheinend mit dem ganzen Zeug grad =(

EDIT: selbst dann wüsste ich ned welche CPU besser wäre für die ATI hehe


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Dezember 2012)

Hier siehst Du den 3630. Auf der nämlichen Seite sind am Rand alle Prozessoren in einer Rangliste aufgereiht:

Intel Core i7 3630QM Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Und hier die Gesamtübersicht:

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Prozessoren-Benchmarkliste.1809.0.html

Notebookcheck hatte die 680m und die 7970m auf einerm System mit 3720qm verglichen. In dieser Region solltest Du also richtig liegen.

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-GeForce-GTX-680M-vs-Radeon-HD-7970M.77072.0.html

Grüße

Phila


----------



## Drina84 (15. Dezember 2012)

Woow das erschlägt uns gerade etwas das ganze.. welchen würdest du/ihr uns empfehlen in der Kombi mit der 7970??

Wir wollten Max 1, 500 bis 1, 700 ausgeben


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die Kombination, die ich mir für Euch vorstellen könnte. Ich habe mit Asicht das P702 ausgesucht. Das 722 ist nett designt, aber dafür auch teurer.

Optionen:
- Wenn es vor allem ein Rechner zum Spielen sein soll, könnt Ihr Euch überlegen, die Samsung 840 Pro mit 128GB gegen die 840 Standard mit 250GB einzutauschen.
  Die Schreibrate der Standard ist nicht so hoch, dafür habt ihr mehr Platz und beim Lesen ist sie absolute Spitze (Habe selbst eben diese Platte und bin sehr zufrieden).
- Wenn die Kiste insgesamt günstiger sein soll (um stattdessen ne 0 Pixelfehlergarantie zu erwerben) würde ich den 3630qm als Prozessor aussuchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das könnte dann so aussehen.

Grüße

Phila


----------



## Drina84 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja wir dachten das die Lüfter beim neueren hinten sind (schaut zumindest so aus) und dieses evtl besServer wäre aber im allgemeinen ist uns das Design nun ned Grad das wichtigste wenn der Rechner dadurch noch mehr Leistung abbekommt 

Also den 3730 mit der 7970 kombinieren? Ja das nb dient allein nur zum zocken und sonst nichts 

LG


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Dezember 2012)

Drina84 schrieb:


> Ja wir dachten das die Lüfter beim neueren hinten sind (schaut zumindest so aus)


 
Die Lüfter sind sowohl beim P702 als auch beim P722 hinten. Ist bei den Clevos (vernünftiger Weise) immer so.

Grüße

Phila


----------



## Drina84 (15. Dezember 2012)

Die Zusammenstellung schaut nun wie folgt aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU + Graka wird nun ausreichend sein um auch akutelle Games auf relativ hochen Einstellungen spielen zu können? Solle man evtl WIN8 vorziehen?

EDIT: Das Display "non-glare! ist nun ein Mattes Display oder wie soll man das verstehen? (Matt wäre wundervoll)


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Dezember 2012)

Ja, "non-glare ist" matt!

Von Win 8 würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen (habs probiert und finde Metro grausig).

Zur Leistung: Nachdem meine Grafikkarte vergleichbar kräftig ist (680m) und die Prozessoren identisch sind, wage ich zu behaupten, dass es gegenwärtig kein Spiel gibt, das Dein Mann nicht flüssig in Full HD und mit mindestens Hohen Einstellungen spielen können wird.

Aktuelles Beispiel von mir: Far Cry 3 in 1920:1080 bei Ultra Settings mit SSAO und 2xMSAA - niedirgste Framerate 40 FPS.

Viel Spaß mit Eurer Kiste 

Liebe Grüße Frohes Fest

Phila


----------



## Drina84 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich bedanke mich herzlichst bei dir für deine Hilfe 

Super echt! Danke danke einfach ne wunderbare Community

Wir melden uns sobald die kiste da ist und getestet worden ist!

Danke nochmals und auch dir ein frohes fest


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Dezember 2012)

Check bitte mal Deine Nachrichten Inbox.

Hab Dir noch nen wichtigen Nachtrag geschickt.

Gruß

Phila


----------



## Drina84 (17. Dezember 2012)

Das Notebook wurde in der folgenden Konfiguration nun bestellt: 


*Display:* 43,9cm Full-HD (1920*1080) Non-Glare 
*Grafikkarte*: Nvidia GeForce GTX680M 4068MB
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7-3740QM - 2,70 - 3,70GHz 6MB 45W
*Arbeitsspeicher: *8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1600MHz CORSAIR Vengeance 
*Fesplatte:* 128GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 840 Pro Series
*Laufwerk:* DVD SATA Multinorm Brenner
*Wireless LAN:* BIGFOOT Wireless LAN Killer N 1202 (Inkl. Bluetooth)
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit Deutsch
*Installation:* Ja

Ich hoffe nun inständig das alle oder viele Games auf Hoch flüssig laufen werden  
Einen besonderen Dank fällt *phila_delphia* zu, der sehr viel Geduld mit uns hatte und uns wunderbar beraten hat! Dank ihm wurde nun das Notebook in dieser Konfig bestellt.. Hab vielen vielen dank Phila! 

Wir werden uns melden, sobald wir das Notebook erhalten und getestet haben


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Dezember 2012)

Hey! Herzlichen Dank an Euch!

Nachdem unsere Configs sich im Laufe der Beratung immer ähnlicher geworden sind (war keine Absicht) und Eure SSD noch schneller ist als meine... kann ich sagen, dass es für mich derzeit kein Spiel gibt, dass nicht mit mindestens "Hohen" - "sehr Hohen" Einsstellungen in Full HD flüssig (+40fps) läuft.

Wenn Ihr fragen wegen des Vorgehens mit Afterburner habt - dann einfach per PM melden.

Liebe Grüße

Phila


----------



## Drina84 (17. Dezember 2012)

HiHo! 

wir werden uns bestimmt meldenm bezüglich des Afterburners und OC  Doch wirds erstmal so getestet.. aja und das Notebook kommt morgen schon an  
Einfach nur Super die Leute dort!

Bis dann 

Lg


----------



## Drina84 (18. Dezember 2012)

Huhu!

Das Notebook ist angekommen und wurde für den ersten Start nun vorbereitet  Ging echt schnell das ganze: Gestern bestellt - heute schon hier aufm Tisch  

Was sollte man nun für Test durchlaufen lassen oder soll man das überhaupt tun etc? Aja und noch ne Frage: Ich hab so viel Zeugs hier installiert und da frage ich mich ob ich überhaupt all das brauch aufm Rechner und ich ned paar Progs da deinstallieren kann/darf? Damits bissal aufgeräumt ist.. 

Aussehen und verarbeitung des Notebooks ist erste Sahne! Hätte ned gedacht das es so wertig ist und dazu noch so schön 

LG
Drina

EDIT: ist des normal das ich mit einer VDSL 50 Leitung über wlan nur mit max 4MB lade? Oo


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Dezember 2012)

- Nun, DLS mäßig bin ich in der Steinzeit... So gesehen sind "nur" vier "echt wenig"  Aber im Ernst. 5MB könnten es sein, aber das ist halt immer der Mittelwert. Unterm Tag - bei hohem Traffic kann es auch mal weniger sein. Falls es so bleibt, dann wende Dich an Deinen DSL Anbieter.

- Wegen den Programmen... Welche wolltest Du den runter machen?! Grundsätzlich kann ich sagen, dass die von Intel ganz nützlich sein können. Besonders die Management Components bitte laufen lassen. Soweit ich weiß helfen die bei der Prozessorenergieverwaltung. Die Intel Rapid Store Geschichte brauchst Du nicht unbedingt.

Ein paar Ideen:
- Für die Samsung SSD gibt es ein gute Tool Namnes Samsung SSD Magician - auf der Homepage zu laden; damit kannst Du auch die SSD testen/benchen.
- Den Prozessor testest Du mit Cinebench 11.5 (freier Download - einfach googeln) da sollte Dein Prozessor be i~ 6.9 Punkten im Multithread Test liegen.
- Die Grafik würde ich am ehesten ingame testen (BF3)
- Im Tray unten rechts solltest Du ein Kästchen haben, dass Dir anzeigt, ob die dezidierte oder die CPU Grafik genutzt wird. Mit Linksklick darauf kommst Du in ein Menü in dem Du auswählen kannst, welche Grafikeinheit für welches Spiel genutzt werden soll. In der Regel stimmen die Presets, aber manchmal muss man im Profil einmalig auf "nvidia" umstellen (dort habe ich z.B. auch festgelegt, dass der Steam Browser nur die interne Grafik verwenden soll).
- Zum Übertakten msi Afterburner laden...

Grüße

Phila


----------



## Drina84 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab da vieles drin ja aber ich sehe nichts wo ich die Graka umstellen kann auf die Nvidia bzw ich habe das Logo von Nvidia und daneben das Logo der Inter HD.. Doch mehr aber auch ned 
Da habe ich auch dieses Intel-Storage Symbol, das ist aber ned dies was du meintest mir Rapid Store?

Ich werd im laufe des Tages dann mal diese Programme laden und antesten das ganze. 
Außerdem hab ich gerade im Netwerkprogramm vom Killer Wlan, die Downloadgeschwindigkeit manuell erhöt und nun lade ich ca mit 5,0 - 5,2MB. Da kann ich schon noch bissal rauf schauben nochmals? 

LG

EDIT: zb habe ich auf dem Desktop nen Icon mit "Keepsafe" das ich nicht löschen kann und ich kein Prog finde was iwas damit zu hätte? Oo was das?


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Dezember 2012)

- Keepasafe ist ein Ordern den Du über den Fingerabdrucksensor öffnest und der Daten "geheim" hält Du kannst ihn deaktivieren (dazu: Win/Startknopf - Alle Programme - AthenTec True Suite -> Starten und konfigurieren...)

- Die Absolute Downloadrate wird nicht über die Killer-Karte Bestimmt. Wenn Du ne 50 Mbit Leitung hast, dann sind im Schnitt 5 MB/Sek drin...

- Du kannst auch das Nvidiasymbol klicken: Dann startet die Nvidia Systemsteuerung. Dort auf den Reiter Desktop klicken und "GPU-Aktivitätssymbol im Infobereich anklicken" (Wenn Du das GPU Symbol nicht im Tray willst, kannst Du die Einstellung dafür, welches Programm, welche GPU nutzen soll kannst Du auch in der Nvidia Systemsteureung unter "3D Einstellungen verwalten" und dort unter dem Reiter "Programmeinstellungen verwalten" vornehmen)

Grüße

Phila


----------



## Drina84 (18. Dezember 2012)

HiHo! 

habe gerade Skyrim getestet und die automatischen Einstellungen wurden auf "sehr hoch" gestellt und scheint wohl stabil zu laufen. Außer das evtl ich die Mausintensivität höher drehen muss da es alles bissal slowly war  
Morgen wird dann nochmals Battlefield 3 angetestet und wenns da genau so gut läuft, dann sind wir mehr als nur zufrieden damit!

Allerdings haben wir wohl nen Pixelfehler, da nen kleiner grüner Punkt fast genau mittig ist. Das komische dabei aber wenn das NB paar Min an ist dann verschwindet dieser und man sieht nichts mehr?! Oo 

LG
Drina


----------



## phila_delphia (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi!

Nun bei Skyrim sollte es auch genau so sein. Das mit der Maus ist so ne extra-Geschichte bei Skyrim. Die kann man höher schneller einstellen, aber leider lagt sie oft dennoch... man kann das steuern indem man in den SkyrimPrefs.ini den Wert iPresentInterval=1 in iPresentInterval=0 ändert.

Wenns in einer der drei RGB Farben leuchtet ist es ein Subpixelfehler... Hatte ich beim vorletzten Notebook auch. Das ist schon ziemlich ärgerlich. Deshalb hab ich per PM noch von dieser 0Fehler Garantie geschrieben... Besonders doof ist, wenn der auch noch genau in der Mitte ist?! Aber gut. Solange er nach einer Zeit tatsächlich aus geht?! Habt Ihr mal probiert, ob man ihn auf nem weißen Hintergrund dann auch nicht mehr sieht, oder zeigt er nach ner Zeit einfach einen Totalausfall (ganz schwarz)?

Grüße

Phila

Edit: Hier ein paar wilde Spekulationen zum Thema Pixelfehler beheben... http://forum.mindfactory.de/displays/37562-pixelfehler-beheben-erfahrungen.html    Alles mit Vorsicht zu genießen!!!


----------

